# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  Máy đột NC AMADA D750 chạy Mach3

## Chu Van Chung

Chào các bác,
Máy đột của em đã có bác đưa lên diễn đàn, nay em xin giới thiệu chi tiết hơn và tổng hợp lại ưu nhược điểm trong quá trình sử dụng.

Phần mềm:
Từ file Autocad, qua CNCKAD để ra được file G-code cho máy đột.
Tuy nhiên, do G-code của máy đột không giống phay,tiện nên Mach3 báo lỗi khi đổ chương trình nên bên em viết ra 1 phần mềm để chuyển từ G-code máy đột thành các lệnh đơn giản mà Mach3 có thể hiểu được.
G-code sau khi được chuyển đổi có dạng đơn giản là G0 X...Y...M500
M500 là macro viết thêm để xuất tín hiệu đột cho PLC xử lý.
Ngoài ra còn có các Macro khác để chọn dao, các tín hiệu này được chuyển qua cho PLC.

Thiết bị phần cứng:
Máy tính chạy Mach3 + BOB Ecut để điều khiển chạy 2 trục X,Y.
Chày đột và thay các bộ chày cối do PLC điều khiển

Sau hơn 1 năm hoạt động, em tổng hợp lại ưu điểm và nhược điểm cái máy đột mà em đã thay điện đóm bằng Mach3.

1.Ưu điểm:
Dễ sử dụng. Ưu điểm lớn nhất có lẽ là có thể chuyển thẳng từ G-code sang Mach3 mà không phải nhập từng dòng lệnh như máy cũ.
Dễ sửa chữa.
Hoạt động ổn định.

2. Nhược điểm
Tốc độ chậm, bằng khoảng 70% máy gốc. Nguyên nhân là do 2 động cơ Hybrid không chạy nhanh được như động cơ cũ và phần điều khiển chày đột chưa tối ưu
Do bị hạn chế về I/O nên nhiều tính năng an toàn của máy bị cắt bỏ.
So với tủ điện cũ của máy thì Mach3 vẫn còn nhiều điểm hạn chế, chưa được tiện lợi và thông minh.

Mời các bác xem lại hoạt động của máy.




Bác nào muốn tìm hiểu sâu hơn có thể liên hệ với em, em sẽ tư vấn hướng dẫn những gì em đã thực hiện.

----------

CKD, solero, Trung Dũng Trần

----------


## thuyên1982

bác ở đâu vậy nhỉ?

----------


## Chu Van Chung

> bác ở đâu vậy nhỉ?


Em ở Xuân La, Tây Hồ, Hà Nội bác ạ

----------


## haianhelectric

Dùng ac servo chắc đẩy tốc độ lên được.

----------

Chu Van Chung

----------


## Chu Van Chung

Em cũng nghĩ thế, nhưng bác chủ máy không muốn đầu tư thêm nên cứ để vậy.

----------


## duongfx

> Em ở Xuân La, Tây Hồ, Hà Nội bác ạ


Bác ở xa quá,không chắc cũng phải làm vài chai giao thông,à nhầm giao lưu,kkk

----------


## Trung Dũng Trần

> Chào các bác,
> Máy đột của em đã có bác đưa lên diễn đàn, nay em xin giới thiệu chi tiết hơn và tổng hợp lại ưu nhược điểm trong quá trình sử dụng.
> 
> Phần mềm:
> Từ file Autocad, qua CNCKAD để ra được file G-code cho máy đột.
> Tuy nhiên, do G-code của máy đột không giống phay,tiện nên Mach3 báo lỗi khi đổ chương trình nên bên em viết ra 1 phần mềm để chuyển từ G-code máy đột thành các lệnh đơn giản mà Mach3 có thể hiểu được.
> G-code sau khi được chuyển đổi có dạng đơn giản là G0 X...Y...M500
> M500 là macro viết thêm để xuất tín hiệu đột cho PLC xử lý.
> Ngoài ra còn có các Macro khác để chọn dao, các tín hiệu này được chuyển qua cho PLC.
> ...


Em chào anh. Hiện tai em đang làm đồ án về máy đột dập để lập trình trên Mach3 như anh nói. Anh có thể giúp đỡ em được không ạ ? Em cảm ơn anh.

----------

